# show me your Michigans



## Norah (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi ,

I wondered if anyone would be interested in posting their photos of Michigan bred horses out of "Heart Breaker" I have 2 mares from him , Heart Breaker the Sire of one and grand Sire of the other. Both horses are so very different ,one being a modern and one being a classic i believe ... I would love to see other horses from HeartBreaker . I love both of these mares , both are wonderful in their own special way , and l Iook forward to showing them this year.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 3, 2012)

Here is Michigan's Ray of Hope; she is sired by the Hart Breaker son Michigan's Wild Horse and out of the Hart Breaker daughter Michigan's Spotted Fawn:


----------



## LindaL (Jan 3, 2012)

Here is our Michigan bred horse...5 yr old Snowberry Farm's Jet Set sired by Michigan's Sharp As A Tack. His dam is Michigan's Mother Hannah.

This pic was taken when he was 2...he is much more grey (white) now...

he is 37.5" tall and AMHR/ASPC Foundation Certified.


----------



## Farina (Jan 3, 2012)

Does great-great-grandget count too?

This is Plattes Unmistakable. I can't wait to show her this year!

In the pic she has recently foaled out and isn't in condition. Now she has her winter woolies so I have no nice pic of her. We have just got her recently.


----------



## ssshowhorses (Jan 3, 2012)

This is our 2008 Gelding, Michigans Instant Shine, he is by Instant Replay and out of a Heartbreaker daughter.


----------



## Norah (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok , Cool





I see similarities ... the thin throat latch the top line , lots of similar things going on ...All beautiful horses by the way , ones I would love to look at all day long



YEP , I am a Michigan fan. If I can post a photo I have Michigans Naturally Sweet ... Out of Heart Breaker and Sugar Snap ... not as fine as the Instant Replay daughter Georga Peach, but I really love her . My Michigans Georga Peach is from Instant Replay and Animated Animal ... very tempermental horse but a absolute sweet heart also ,, I believe she will be a bit taller , and her head is like Heart Breakers, also very thin nose ..I think she looks quite regal



below is Naturally Sweet


----------



## Norah (Jan 3, 2012)

This is Georgas Peach , she looks a mess right now as she was in quarentine and arrived last April skin and bones with a worm infestation... its taken time to get her on the mend , her dam is Animated animal , and sire Instant Replay , out of hear breaker and Midget Mike... I hope she will fill out with exercise and a balanced diet


----------



## Leeana (Jan 3, 2012)

Here is Michigan's Brassy Lass - One of my broodmares. She is a 45" Congress Grand Res. Champion and is sired by Hart Breaker and out of a Hackney mare, she is a full sister to Michigans Winning Style who is a several time Congress GRAND Champion and producer of Congress Grand Champions. Brassy Lass is also the dam to the colt SSshowhorses pictured. She is bred to my Congress Champion stallion "Grahams Santana" and I think it will be a brilliant foal...

I also owned Michigans Ray Of Hope at one point too who Minimor posted and owns



.

Michigan's Brassy Lass











Video


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 3, 2012)

Leeana,I really love Brassy Lass. She is breathtaking.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, now I have time to post the others...though they aren't "Michigan ponies" as such since they do not carry the Michigan prefix.

This is Plattes Untimely--my Timmie--who is sired by a Hart Breaker grandson--actually Tim is a paternal brother to Farina's Misty. Sire is Willowlawn's Mr. Unique who is sired by Michigan's Freeway Fred, a Hart Breaker son.






Have I mentioned that I love Tim--and wish that all my Minis had his neck, and hip, and shoulder and movement?

This is another paternal brother to Tim & Misty, Plattes Unconventional, who is expected to measure into AMHR this summer, he's not very big:






And this is my first pony, Jewell, who is sired by Michigans Chief Red Fox, a Hart Breaker son:






I have 3 other Willowlawn's Mr. Unique offspring--a gelding and two mares, and I have one homebred filly who is the result of breeding one of those mares to Tim...can post those photos later!


----------



## Laura Leopard (Jan 3, 2012)

My boy is a Shetland x Mini cross. He is a Michigans Hart Breaker grandson sired by Michigan's Zorro.

His name is Cygnet Farms All Fired Up "Cooper"

He is a coming 2 year old.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 3, 2012)

ClickMini said:


> Leeana,I really love Brassy Lass. She is breathtaking.


Thanks Amy! I really like her too



. She was one of those just ment to be ponies, I had seen her at the Taylors annual auction the year prior and planned on bidding on her along with two other ponies. I bought the two other ponies just before Brassy came in the ring so sat on my hands - kicked myself for doing so for MONTHS. Then just months later, in the most unlikely place I came across her agian....tied in the back of a barn. Agian, Really liked her...just didn't know who she was....thought she was some grade Hackney mare. Found out after I bought her, she was the mare I had spent all summer kicking myself for not buying. God had his hand in that one.


----------



## Lewella (Jan 3, 2012)

My Hart Breaker grandson Willowlawn's Mr. Unique (HOF) the day he finished his Modern Halter Hall of Fame:






One of Unique's ASPC/AMHR daughter's Plattes Unrelenting:






Plattes Unparalleled (HOF), a Unique son the day he finished his Modern Halter Hall of Fame:






Plattes Unlaced, another Unique daughter:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyiGSzDWdM8&list=UU_GujhS4SXoZ5DQBwRpcY5Q&index=2&feature=plcp


----------



## Norah (Jan 4, 2012)

these are all very nice horses : ) I am not worried about Georgas head anymore because all of your horses are beautiful even the heads


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 7, 2012)

My mare Dove is Michigan top and bottom, but not Heart Breaker. You can see her in my avatar and on my website. She's been a great show horse for me!~


----------

